# eagles



## Tangerini (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't have much time at the moment to post my most recent shots, but I wanted to throw this one up
Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I can do to capture these two better next time?
They're located about 100 yards from the blind and I was shooting at 300mm... Next time I'll definitely bring my tripod, this trip was very spur of the moment


----------



## Funky (Apr 2, 2007)

well, i took this picture from about the same distance with a telephoto lens at 300mm, then i cropped it and it looks ok, not the best of shots but for a "omg pull over" moment its not bad, its all about cropping with these guys lol


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 2, 2007)

That's very nice Funky!  I have A LOT of practice to do to get anything near that quality


----------



## Funky (Apr 2, 2007)

i think you just need a tripod and better lighting


----------

